# Pearl White, Casablanca White, and Alpine White - need comparison



## Cab42 (Aug 23, 2004)

I have a Cabriolet in Alpine White - want to switch to some other unusual color, but not far from white.
I saw some samples on Casablanca and PErl White, but every photo is different (depending on camera, ambient light, etc.).






















I need some consistent comparison between those three colors.
Please help!
Suggestions for some other color is welcome too.


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Pearl White, Casablanca White, and Alpine White - need comparison (Cab42)*

A consistant comparision of Pearl White to anything (even itself) is not possible.
The pearl white color has so many different tones and it is almost impossible to color match because each batch of paint from the factory is slightly different. Some pearl whites are very white and milky, then some are tinted yellow, blue, or pink more than others. In addition, different light really changes the color. Hence why so many Audiheads love it - it has a lot of character. 
I don't know much about Casablanca White, sorry


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: Pearl White, Casablanca White, and Alpine White - need comparison (Cab42)*

I have an Alpine White coupe that sits next to a Casa White Beetle. Not a lot of difference. I think it was more of a change in name more than a change in color.
I also have an Apline white 914 sitting next to Alpine white coupe. Over time the whites will get a little biege to it. I can tell this by the touch up paint I get. It is mixed according to codes, but is always just a little whiter than the original.


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Pearl White, Casablanca White, and Alpine White - need comparison (90quattrocoupe)*

You neglected to mention that your Alpine White Coupe is one of the nicest Coupes in North America


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Pearl White, Casablanca White, and Alpine White - need comparison (billzcat1)*

Casablanca's shades are more of an off-white, like most "standard" whites available elsewhere. Pearl has shades that tended to change coloring under different lighting, its a truly classy white. Alpine looks similar to Casablanca.


----------



## blkaudicq (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: Pearl White, Casablanca White, and Alpine White - need comparison (A4Jetta)*

a pearl white cab would be different, don't think i've ever seen a MKII in pearl white before. If you do go with it, find out if the earlier cars were different than the laters. From what i've seen, they consider them the same paint code, but i parked next to a B5 A4 that was pearl white, and it looked yellow compared to my car. I've seen the same with others as well. As stated, be aware, pearl white is VERY hard to match. That is how you can tell if a pearl audi has been wrecked, it will never match.


----------



## Cab42 (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Pearl White, Casablanca White, and Alpine White - need comparison (blkaudicq)*

Casablanca:








Pearl: 








Alpine:








This is from a paint catalogue web site, but it seems not that helpful.
Does Pearl White have pinkish component or not?
_Modified by Cab42 at 10:31 AM 9-17-2004_

_Modified by Cab42 at 10:32 AM 9-17-2004_


_Modified by Cab42 at 10:32 AM 9-17-2004_


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: Pearl White, Casablanca White, and Alpine White - need comparison (Cab42)*



Cab42 said:


> This is from a paint catalogue web site, but it seems not that helpful.
> Does Pearl White have pinkish component or not?
> QUOTE]
> I don't think that pearl comparision is going to help you much. It does not take into account the pearl effect. I have never seen a pearl that dark except under the hood where it gets a lot of heat.
> ...


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: Pearl White, Casablanca White, and Alpine White - need comparison (Cab42)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cab42* »_I have a Cabriolet in Alpine White - want to switch to some other unusual color, but not far from white.


Just a thought. White, not pearl, audis are usually rarer than other colors. I have never personally seen a Apline white cab. I personally would leave it that color. Of course, all the cars in this family are white.
Greg


----------



## blkaudicq (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: Pearl White, Casablanca White, and Alpine White - need comparison (90quattrocoupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *90quattrocoupe* »_
Just a thought. White, not pearl, audis are usually rarer than other colors. I have never personally seen a Apline white cab. I personally would leave it that color. Of course, all the cars in this family are white.
Greg

yeah that is another thought. I think that he is talking about his VW cab though,although i haven't seen many white cabs either.


----------



## Cab42 (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Pearl White, Casablanca White, and Alpine White - need comparison (blkaudicq)*

Alpine white is one of the most common for Cabriolets (not Cabrios) (that is, before 1993). It is my current color, it is really cool, a kind of playfull color, not agressive, but not melow, with slight tone of yellow and beige (but very slight).
Here are Cabriolet examples that are known as "triple whites" (exterior, interior (more or less), top) (which is like my cabby) (again, very common combination):

























































The reason I want to change is that I want to depart from the common combination and have something unique.


_Modified by Cab42 at 2:08 PM 9-17-2004_


----------



## blkaudicq (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: Pearl White, Casablanca White, and Alpine White - need comparison (Cab42)*

well, that shut me up







most we have around here are red... I say go pearl.


----------



## gidrew (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: Pearl White, Casablanca White, and Alpine White - need comparison (blkaudicq)*

If you want a crisp pearl, The Cadillac GM pearl white is really nice, I found out about 2 weeks after i got my car, that the PO repainted the car in Cadillac pearl white, instead of audi







still looks great tho! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Pearl White, Casablanca White, and Alpine White - need comparison (gidrew)*

Gonna admit Caddy's Pearl White looks great on their STS, DeVille and bling...bling...














Escalade.


----------



## Cab42 (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Pearl White, Casablanca White, and Alpine White - need comparison (A4Jetta)*

My former boss had (GM) pearl white caddy. He was such an as****le I think I'd hate driving the car with the same paint.


----------



## phasenine (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: Pearl White, Casablanca White, and Alpine White - need comparison (Cab42)*

Here is my 03 A4. I believe it is called polar white, but might be alpine white. Very bright white, looks awesome when it's clean... but also hides dirt well. Kind of rare color, atleast around here.










_Modified by phasenine at 8:11 PM 9-18-2004_


----------



## G60syncro (Feb 7, 2001)

A friend of mine is building an A2 Jetta VR6 and he had it painted Cadillac pearl white... Looks hot!! I can't wait to see it done!!!


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Pearl White, Casablanca White, and Alpine White - need comparison (phasenine)*

Polar White is a very nice color.


----------



## Krautwagen (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: Pearl White, Casablanca White, and Alpine White - need comparison (A4Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A4Jetta* »_Polar White is a very nice color.









I agree, that is awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Both of my cars are Alpine White, but the cab is a bit faded and stained. i also beleive the 4k has clearcoat....


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Pearl White, Casablanca White, and Alpine White - need comparison (Krautwagen)*

Nice 4KQ you have there


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

*Re: Pearl White, Casablanca White, and Alpine White - need comparison (Quattro Krant)*

apparently there is a pearl white scirocco from the factory, I think it is unknown how many came out. I thought cabbys were "triple white" is that the same code as alpine?
here is my alpine white quantum. It does hide dirt really well from a distance. And for months while it is dirty it still kinda looks clean








no has an exhaust leak...I dunno how many problems I can take


----------



## Cab42 (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Pearl White, Casablanca White, and Alpine White - need comparison (Aw614)*

I saw a white audi two hours ago, and I liked the color. I wasn;t sure if the color was polar, casablanca, or pearl. It wasn;t alpine white. It didn;t change the tone from different angles, so I believe it si not pearl. I was crasy enough to ask the middle-age woman driver what the color of her car is, and she said: "Opal!" Stupid me, I expected "polar", "pearl", or "casablanca" answer.


----------



## Cab42 (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Pearl White, Casablanca White, and Alpine White - need comparison (Cab42)*

BTW, what is the color code of that slightly yellowish white hat comes with new Magnums? Does anybody know by any chance, or have a pic or two?


----------



## Cab42 (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Pearl White, Casablanca White, and Alpine White - need comparison (Cab42)*

Tha name of the magnum color I am interested in is "cool vanilla".


----------



## Cab42 (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Pearl White, Casablanca White, and Alpine White - need comparison (Cab42)*

I found some photos of "cool vanilla":


----------



## Krautwagen (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: Pearl White, Casablanca White, and Alpine White - need comparison (Aw614)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aw614* »_
I thought cabbys were "triple white" is that the same code as alpine?


Usually, yes. "Triple White" just refers to the white body, top, and interior.


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Pearl White, Casablanca White, and Alpine White - need comparison (Cab42)*

PT's white is a boring white, sorta of like the white on Camry and Corolla.


----------



## superslowGTI86 (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: Pearl White, Casablanca White, and Alpine White - need comparison (A4Jetta)*

acura championship white. dont hate cause its a honda color..... its one of the most pure whites i have ever seen... when i had an alpine and parked next to a car this color.... made my CLEAN alpine look like urine.


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Pearl White, Casablanca White, and Alpine White - need comparison (superslowGTI86)*

I agree that Championship White is a good color, although a fresh Alpine would look good too. The Championship white has a touch of pearl in it, too.


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Pearl White, Casablanca White, and Alpine White - need comparison (superslowGTI86)*

Championship White looks sporty, it looks better than Chrysler one.


----------



## superslowGTI86 (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: Pearl White, Casablanca White, and Alpine White - need comparison (A4Jetta)*

good call..... doesnt lood like old faded paint like the PT color


----------

